

Tell HN: Looking to hire second technical employee -- today.  - StyleOwner

We're a fashion / e-commerce startup and we're well funded and ready to hire a second technical employee.<p>Your job will be to do backend ruby coding (DataMapper, Nokogiri, etc.) to tie our site to all sorts of fashion brands.<p>We're building a killer team and have a great frontend engineer lined up.   We have made three offers for this position but each time the candidates have opted for boring, larger companies.<p>This is a startup and it's a great team.  We're well funded so you'll get salary + equity.<p>Please email matt@styleowner.com with a bit of info about your background, skills, etc.
======
eposts
It might help to list where you are located.

~~~
stray
Their developers are in San Francisco according to his ad at 37signals

------
sagacity
If you have a working website, posting the URL will also probably help. :-)

~~~
movingtohawaii
Based on his email and checking out the site, I would guess it's this:
<http://www.styleowner.com>

